

Http://searchyc.com/ down? - RiderOfGiraffes

Ironically, I was checking into HN to find "Down for me" and I wanted to use SearchYC, but it appears to be down for me!  And has been for a while.<p>So I turned to Google, found http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/searchyc.com
and it's not just me.<p>Any news?
======
chengmi
Oops, just restarted the server. Incidentally, the server will be down at some
point in the coming few days because I'm moving.

